# I am having dropped calls on Razr, one or two rings and poof



## drumtrucker (Jan 20, 2012)

When I first got phone was in Las Vegas and would get this same behavior, dial a number, one or two (or no) rings and dropped.
Sometimes person I am calling hears one or two (or no) rings.

After I left Vegas area (truck driver) it seemed to work fine until yesterday, now it is almost every call and have to call 2 or 3 times to get connected.

Anyone have this problem or heard of it?


----------

